# الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم

بعد فترة قاربت الثلاث اشهر من البرمجيات و المحاولات المستمرة لتحويل الكتاب المقدس لقاعدة بيانات سهلة التصفح و البحث, نجحنا اخيرا في اتمام هذه الفكرة اذ قمنا في الأيام القليلة الأخيرة بتجربة الكتاب المقدس ببرمجته الجديدة و خاصية البحث الجديدة التي زارها و استخدمها بنجاح اكثر من 10000 شخص في هذه الفترة البسيطة جدا

و بعد هذا الأستخدام التجريبي الناجح, قررنا طلق هذه الخدمة للكل بحيث الكتاب المقدس الجديد يمكن استخدامه من خلال صفحته الثابتة على موقعنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php

او عن طريق المنتدى, اذ ستجدون رابط في اعلى المنتدى و تحت رابط لوحة التحكم, اسمه الكتاب المقدس, كما في الصورة التالية:







التي ستمنح للكل خاصية التصفح السريع للسفر المعني

و خاصية البحث في الكتاب المقدس الى جنبها كما في الصورة التالية:






التي من خلالها تستطيعون البحث في كل الكتاب المقدس, او في احد العهدين او احد ازجائهما كما موضح في قائمة البحث

هذه الخاصية الجديدة هي بداية عمل كبير سنقوم به لأنتاج اكبر قاعدة بيانات خاصة بالكتاب المقدس, اذ سيلحقه اضافة اربع ترجمات عربية اخرى, و الرد على الشبهات و التفاسير لكل سفر و اصحاح و عدد

و نظرا لمنطلقنا التبشيري لا الأحتكاري, وفرنا هذه الخاصية لأصحاب المواقع و المنتديات المسيحية

اذ من الروابط التالية

اضف البحث الى موقعك
اضف البحث الى منتداك
و الأضافة هذه مجانية و شاملة لكل المواقع و المنتديات المسيحية
مصلين ان يستخدم الرب هذه الخطوة لمجد اسمه القدوس

سلام و نعمة


----------



## LuckyPro (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*الله اكبر*​


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي روك*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك*
*بجد رائع يا روك*
*هذا يؤكد صدارنا *
*ويؤكد أننا سنظل نوراً للكل **ليروا نور *
*المسيح له المجد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## samer12 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

  مبروك ماي روك
 وربنا يبارك مجهودك ويعوضك عنه كل خير


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

مبروك يا روك ومبروك للمنتدى كله 
ربنا يبارك اللى تعبو ​


----------



## محب المسيح (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*جميل اوى ان يبقى فيه حاجه زى كده ....ربنا يعوض القائمين على العمل ده بكل خير .*


----------



## استفانوس (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

كان حلم واصبح حقيقة



بارك الرب تعب يداك يااخونا روك

على هذا الانجاز العظيم

وطوبى لك اكليل مجد

لاجل هديتك هذا الانجاز للمنتديات المسيحية الذي به يعم الفائدة على الجميع[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّ الْمُعْطِيَ الْمَسْرُورَ يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ. *​[/Q-BIBLE]

مبروك لينا هذا العمل الرائع​


----------



## vetaa (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

الف مبروووووووووووووك ليك وللمنتدى
بجد انا واثقة ان ناس كتييييييييييييير هتفرح بالخبر دة
ويارب يكون بركة للكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


وربنا يوفقك ويوفق الكل
مبرووووك


----------



## twety (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
الف مليون مبروك ياروك
ومبروك للمنتدى كله 
ويارب يكون سبب بركه لكل الناس
والكل يستفيد ويلاقى كل سؤال محتاجه
مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*الف الف مبروك
الرب يبارك حياتك اخوي ماي روك
فعلا عمل رائع انا جربته وبشتغل  ​*
:17_1_34[1]:


----------



## monlove (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*مبروك علينا 
ويارب نتقدم بالمنتدي اكتر واكتر*


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*الف مبروك

الرب يكمل

ويتمجد

ويبارك كل الذين 

شاركوا بالموضوع

مبروك لينا كلينا 

دة فرح عظيم لينا ​*


----------



## man4truth (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*بجد مجهود رائع وربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## جاسى (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*بجد الف الففففف الففففففففففف مبروك عليك وعلينا وعلى كل حد بيبحث
ربنا يباركك 
ويعوض تعبك وتعب محبتك​*


----------



## the servant (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد للجميع,,

مش لاقي كلام اقولة غير نشكر ربنا اللي دايما بيعضد اي عمل مقدس
لاجل مجد اسمة نسالك يارب ان يكون العمل دة بهدف انتشار كلمتك
شكراا استاذي روك رب المجد يبارك خدمتك واخي كوبتك والاخوة المشرفين


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

الف الف مبروك يا مى روك و يارب يكون بركة لكل اعضاء المنتدى 

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## challenger (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*مجهود رائع و جميل جدا ً .

يا رب يبارك فيكم أحبائي و يجعل من عملكم بركة لكم .​*


----------



## فادية (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

عمل جبار  يا روك 
ربنا يزيدك قوة ونعمه ونشاط 
الف مبروك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## red_pansy (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*ميرسى ياروك*
*عمل اكثر من رائع:yahoo:*
*ربنا يباركك :yaka:*​


----------



## Scofield (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

:a4:.......:a4:
*
يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم فيه ايه يا جماعة ايه الصوت العالى ده؟:dntknw:
صحتونى من البيات الشتوى بتاعى ربنا يسامحكم بقى:smil13:
أيه اللى انا شايفه ده حلم ولا حقيقة الكتاب المقدس بالبحث كمان و كمان هيبقى فيه ترجمات عربية تانية ايه الدلع ده كله اكيد اكيد تم بعد مجهود شاق وجامد وسهر الليالى كمان نشكر كل اللى شاركو فى العمل ده و على رأسهم أستاذنا الكبير عبقرينو العلامة ماي روك اللى مهدود حيله دايما كده فى راحتنا و خدمتنا:new2:
بس شد حيلك يا عبقرينو و ضيف كمان ترجمات يونانية و ارامية و انجليزية و لو كمان كل واحد يشارك بأناجيل مترجمة بلغته الاصلية يعنى القبطية و الاشورية
علشان يبقى أكبر موقع لجميع الترجمات الخاصة بالأنجيل
وربنا يبارككو
*


----------



## Tabitha (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*الف مبروووك لينا كلنا
ربنا يباركك My Rock ويبارك كل اللي كان ليه تعب بالعمل الرائع ده*


----------



## kiro105 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

جميل جدا و رائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
مجهود تشكر علية


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

مبروك النا كلنا 
وشكرا للرب على كل نعمه​


----------



## قمر الزمان (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

شكرا يا ماى روك بس انا مش لاقية ودخلت على الرابط ملقتش حاجة زى الفى الصورة وبعدين ممكن تقلى دة تبع انى ترجمة فانديك ولا عرية مشتركة ولا ترجمة الحياة يعنى عشان الواحد يعرف


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

واوووووووووووووووووووووووو
هو طبعا كالمعتاد جيت متاخرة
بس بجد  الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
الف مبروك يا روك ربنا معاك​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*++++++*
++ ألف مبروك والمسيح معك ويبارك خدمتك ++
*++ المسيح يعوض تعب محبتك* ++
*+++++++*​


----------



## ramy saba (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

مبرووووووووووووووووووك وربنا يعوض تعبك ياروووووووووك                                                                           ليكن اسم المبارك من الآن والى الأبد


----------



## ramy saba (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

مبرووووووووك يا روك ربنا يعوض تعبك ليكن اسم الرب مبارك من الآن والى الأبد


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

كلة بفضل روك والمشرفين ربنا يباركم كلكم


----------



## veansea (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

الف الف مبروووووووووووك علينا كلنا
الف الف مبروك يا روك و الف الف مبروك على المنتدى كله
ربنا يزيد ويبارك و تيجى افككار حلوة وننفيذها 
وتشيد اعضاء اكتر من بره​


----------



## mina awny (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

begad 7aga gamela awy we rabna ye3awad ta3ab ma7abetak
ana begad  mabsot


----------



## fouadkerolous (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

بسم الله القوى 
 الرب يعوض تعبكم ويزيد من امثالكم 0 ونكشر لكم عملكم 
 السلام من رب السلام يشملكم


----------



## elm7ba (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*مبروك لمنتدى الكنيسة العربية
على هذا الهاك الجميل جدا
ربنا يجعله سبب بركة للكثيرين
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## abn yso3 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*الف 10000مليون مبروك ياروك ويارب كده تحقق كل احلامك وتكون ثمره امامك*
*حتى يعلو ويتمجد اسم يسوع*
*:smil13:وده الكتاب المقدس هتلاقيها نفس النسخه تقريبا*
*:36_15_15::17_1_34[1]:*​


----------



## albeer (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

صباح الخير


----------



## pop201 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

ربنا يبارك اللى تعبو


----------



## K A T Y (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

_*الف الف مبروك ياروك علي الحلم اللي حققته*_

_*ودا فايدة كبيرة قوي لينا ولكل الناس*_

_*ربنا يعوض كل واحد تعب علشان يطلع العمل الجميل ده*_

_*ربنا يحافظ عليك ياروك وتحقق كل حاجة نفسك تعملها لمنتدانا الغالي*_

_*سلام ونعمة*_​


----------



## alaa_bador (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

شكرا جذيلا لما بذلتموه من جهد والرب يبارك عملكم فى محبته0 ولانه حق والحق يحررنا ويسبغ نوره علينا  امين ولاتنسونى فى صـــــــــــــــــــــــلاتكم00


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

الف مبروك علينا الانجاز العظيم

والفضل يرجع لرنبا فى الاول 

وفى الزعيم العظيم روك

كل اللى  ساهموا فى العمل العظيم ده

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## salwasamir (19 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يبارك ل من شارك فى هذا العمل و يعوض تعب محبتهم


----------



## ثائر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك اخي المباركو نصلي ان الرب يجعل من هذه الخدمة سببا لخلاص نفوس الكثيرين


----------



## كرستين موراني (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

مشكورين كتير والله يعوض تعبكم محبة:yaka:


----------



## حنان سمير (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*








*[شكرا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك]*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

الكتاب المقدس اذا قراته ستجد له فى نفسك جمال وحلاوةلم تشعر بها ابدا فى حياتك وكيف مثلى يستطيع ان يعطى هذا الكتاب حقه لا يستطيع ذلك اى انسان وهو باقى الى الابد يقول المسيح السماوات والارض تزولان وكلامى لايزول ويقول اجمل عبارة احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم صلو من اجل من يسبونكم
من اجل كل ذلك اتمنى اعتناق المسيحية ارجو مساعدتكم لتحيق هذه الامنية واشكركم


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*



saed_sad25 قال:


> الكتاب المقدس اذا قراته ستجد له فى نفسك جمال وحلاوةلم تشعر بها ابدا فى حياتك وكيف مثلى يستطيع ان يعطى هذا الكتاب حقه لا يستطيع ذلك اى انسان وهو باقى الى الابد يقول المسيح السماوات والارض تزولان وكلامى لايزول ويقول اجمل عبارة احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم صلو من اجل من يسبونكم
> من اجل كل ذلك اتمنى اعتناق المسيحية ارجو مساعدتكم لتحيق هذه الامنية واشكركم


 
أخي الحبيب, كلامك هذا عاشه الكثير منا نحن العابروين من الظلمة الى النور
اي سؤال تريد طرحه, تفضل اطرحه في *الاسئلة و الاجوبة*  و انا سأكون اكثر من سعيد بالأجابة و التوضيح
الرب ينور طريقك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## veansea (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*



saed_sad25 قال:


> الكتاب المقدس اذا قراته ستجد له فى نفسك جمال وحلاوةلم تشعر بها ابدا فى حياتك وكيف مثلى يستطيع ان يعطى هذا الكتاب حقه لا يستطيع ذلك اى انسان وهو باقى الى الابد يقول المسيح السماوات والارض تزولان وكلامى لايزول ويقول اجمل عبارة احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم صلو من اجل من يسبونكم
> من اجل كل ذلك اتمنى اعتناق المسيحية ارجو مساعدتكم لتحيق هذه الامنية واشكركم



بجد احنا بنفرح لما حد بيتذوق كلام وحلاوه للرب يسوع
كلام الرب كالشهد و العسل
ربنا يسعدك ويسعدك


----------



## fouadkerolous (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

بسم الله القوى 
 يا رب بارك فى تعب كل من تعب فى هذا الاخراج الجديد واعطى كل من برغب فى استعماله الفهم الصحيح للعمل واجعل يا رب بركه خاصه لكل من يرغب فى الفهم


----------



## وسيم ناجي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

الله ينور


----------



## دكتورصبرىفكرى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

من فترة ليست طويلة طلبت ان يتم تنزيل الكتاب المقدس المسموع وكلى امل فى ان ينال طلبى هذا اهتمام حضراتكم وبخاصة لان الجميع اصبح يعمل ليل نهار من اجل تدبير نفقات الحياة التى اصبحت تحتاج الى مزيد من العمل مما جعل الكثيرين لايوجد لديهم الوقت لقراءة الكتاب المقدس  فالغالبية تعود منهكة من عناء العمل لفترات طويلة مما يجعلها تستغرق فى النوم فلما لانفكر من ان يكون الكتاب المقدس مسموع ليتمن الانسان اثناء العمل يستمع الى كلمة الرب ويرددها ان استطاع انا ارى ان هذا الامر هام جدا فانا بالنسبة لى كاستاذ جراحة الباطنة ادرس بالجامعة صباحا واعود لالاستراحة لفترة قليلة جدا واعود للعمل بالعيادة الخاصة بى فاود لو امكن تنزيل الكتاب المقدس مسموع ويفضل ان يكون على فولدرين فولدر للعهد الجديد واخر للعهد القديم وبذلك تكون الفائدة عامة لمن يملكون اعمال خاصة او من يمكنة من سماع كلمة الرب اثناء عملة الا ترون ان هذا مفيد اكون شاكر جدا لو تم الاهتمام بمطلبى هذا الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعطيكم نعمة فى اسم المسيح


----------



## jeries (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

مبروك...............رائع


----------



## Ramzi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

فليباركم الرب ....


----------



## safsofeh (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*ربنا يبارك جهودكم*
*مبروووووووووووك*​


----------



## هايدى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

اتمنى من الله ان يجعل هذا المنتدى استفاده للجميع


----------



## blue eyes (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

شكرا على جهودكن وفعلا فكرة كتير حلوة ومساعدة لكل شخص عم يدور ع شي معين بالكتاب المقدس..مشكورين شباب وانشالة الكل يستفيد:spor24:​


----------



## هايدى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

انا نفسى فى نسخه الكترونيه للكتاب المقدس


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

حاجه عظيمه وتعب لايقدر بثمن


----------



## البرنس مايكل (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بحلته الجديدة و خاصية البحث (الحلم اصبح حقيقة)*

شكراااااااا


----------



## ElkoManDa (13 يونيو 2008)

جميل اوى ان يبقى فيه حاجه زى كده ....ربنا يعوض القائمين على العمل ده بكل خير .


----------



## ElkoManDa (13 يونيو 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## christ & christ (17 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا بس اتمنى ان الكل يستفيد:t30::t30::t30:


----------

